# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  قصة قارون   في سورة القصص - بقلم فالح الحجية

## فالح الحجية

3

              بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

        ( ان قارون   كان  من قوم موسى  فبغى عليهم  وآتيناه  من الكنوز   ما ان مفاتحه  لتنوء بالعصبة اولى القوة  اذ  قال له قومه  لا تفرح ان الله لا يحب  الفرحين * وابتغ  فيما  آتاك الدار الاخرة  وتنس   نصيبك  من الدنيا  واحسن كما احسن الله  اليك  ولا تبغ  الفساد  في الارض  ان  الله لايحب  المفسدين *)                       
                                            القصص الايات \ 76و77

 الحمد لله \ 

            قارون  احد  اغنياء  بني اسرائيل   وقد  عاصر  موسى عليه السلام  عندما بعثه الله تعالى نبيا ورسولا الى بني اسرائيل . واحد اقاربه القريبين منه  فقد كان احد ابناء عمومته  عرف بثرائه المفرط وبحبه لهذا المال والحرص عليه وكان لاينفق من ماله الا  بما يزيد ثروته ويكثر ماله او جاهه  و عرف  بحبه   لنفسه  وعجبه  بها   ويحب  الظهور والابهة 
وعرف  ببخله   الشديد  فجمع  ا موالا  طائلة وكثيرة   وكثرت  خزائنه  وكنوزه  حتى   ظن انها  لا تفني  ولا تزول  فاصابه  الغرور في  نفسه .
     ارسل الله تعالى موسى عليه السلام الى بني اسرائيل نبيا  ليخرجهم من الظلمات  الى النو ر  ويخلصهم  من  عبودية  فرعون  مصر  الذي  اسامهم  سوء العذاب  والضيم  والذل  والهوان  وامر بقتل اولادهم الذين  يولدون حديثا  بحجة  ان الذي سيقتله من بني اسرائيل ( حيث قال له ذلك الكهنة ورجال الدين و السحرة )  وانه لم  يولد  لحد  لحد هذه المقولة    فلعله  يحفظ  نفسه  من  القتل  او الموت  بدء  بقتل  كل  طفل  ذكر  يولد لأ حد ابناء بني  اسرائيل  وكان  يستحيي نساءهم  ويشغلهم في اعمال السخرة  بالعنف  والاكراه  كي  يذلهم  و يبقيهم  اذلاء  تحت  سيطرته وحكمه وعبوديته .
      قارون كا ن نقيضا لموسى عليه السلام  وكان عونا  لفرعون  على قومه في  سبيل  نيل  الحضوة والجاه عند فرعون   ويجعله رئيسا لهم  فخاف  قارون ان يفلح موسى عليه السلام في دعوته ورسالته  بعد ان حث موسى عليه السلام  ابناء اسرائيل على الخروج من مصر  باتجاه فلسطين  . 
          فصار قارون  ينهاهم  عن اتباع  موسى عليه السلام .   وبالنظر لغناه  وكثرة  ماله  فكان  يمشي مزهوا  فخورا 
 وفي احد الايام  بينما كان موسى عليه السلام  يجتمع بقوم منهم يعلمهم ويرشدهم  مر قارون بعربته  الفخمة وخيوله المطهمة  وكبريائه عليهم فتعلقت  اعين الاسرائليين به   في دهشة واعجاب ويقول  جماعة منهم ممن  استهوته  مباهج الحياة   وملذاتها ( ياليت لنا مثل ما اؤتي قارون  انه  لذو حظ  عظيم ) 
   اما  الذين  دخلت في قلوبهم تعاليم موسى عليه السلام  واتوا المعرفة والعلم والايمان فقد قالوا لهذه الجماعة ( ويلكم  ثواب الله خير لمن امن  وعمل صالحا ).
                  وقالوا لقارون  لاتفرح بمالك ولا تجعلك كثرته  يبطرك  ويستخفك فان الله تعالى  لا يحب  من استكبر  بماله  ويتجبر على الاخرين  به  انه من نعم الله تعالى  والله تعالى قادر على ذهابه  واجعل  ما  تفضل الله تعالى  عليك من اموال وجاه واجعله في الخير والثواب  لكي  يرضى الله تعالى عنك  ويجعلك من المؤمنين  ثم لا  بأس  ان  تتمتع بمتع الحياة  التي  حللها الله تعالى  للناس  واحسن  اليهم  كما  احسن الله تعالى اليك  فان  فعلت  هذا  كنت  من الصالحين الطيبين   وان  فعلت غيره واستأثرت بمالك  وتكابرت  ومنعته عن   الفقراء من    قومك  كنت  مفسدا  والله تعالى  لايحب المفسدين .
         وفي يوم من الايام جاء موسى عليه السلام الى  قارون  يرجوه  دفع زكاة ماله  - وهو كثير -  لمساعدة  فقراء  بني اسرائيل  ومعوزيهم   فأظهر قارون استعداده لهذه المساعدة  الا انه استغل هذه الحالة ليبين  لجماعته من بني اسرائيل  ان موسى عليه  السلام  لم ياتي  لخدمتهم  انما  جاء  لجمع  المال  والجاه  لنفسه  و دليل ذلك  فرضه الزكاة على اموالهم  ومواشيهم  ومزارعهم  فصدقه  بعضهم  وطنوا  ان موسى عليه السلام  كاذب  في  دعواه  في اصلاحهم .  فقالوا  لقارون كيف التخلص منه  . فدبر  قارون مكيدة لموسى عليه السلام فبينما كان موسى عليه السلام   يعظ قومه ويحثهم على الفضيلة ويحثهم على اجتناب المحرمات  ويبين شناعتها  وعقاب مرتكبيها يوم القيامة  سأله قارون 
–	ماجزاء من اجتمع بامراة  محرمة عليه  واتى معها المنكر ؟؟   فاستغرب موسى عليه السلام  لسؤاله  واجابه : 
–	عليه  الرجم  حتى الموت - والرجم ان يدفن المرء الى وسطه ثم يرمى بالحجارة من كل مكان  حتى  يموت  -  
قال قارون  لموسى عليه السلام:
-  حتى لو كنت انت؟؟
قال موسى عليه السلام:
- ولو كنت انا.
 قال له قارون وقد  دبر له مكيدة :
- ان القوم  يشهدون بانك اتيت منكرا مع امرأة يعرفونها  فماذا تقول ؟؟؟
قال موسى:
-  اين هذه المرأة؟؟
 فأ ظهر قارون من بين القوم  امرأة  زانية معروفة بهذه الامور  . 
 فعرف موسى المكيدة  فرفع يديه الى السماء    منكسر القلب  متوجها الى الله تعالى  قائلا : 
   - اللهم رب اهدي قلب هذه المرأة للايمان وانطق لسانها  بالحق.
 فشعرت هذه المرأة  برعشة ورجفة في جسدها وقلبها واحست ان  قلبها قد امتلا بالايمان وتكلمت  قائلة :
   - يا القوم ان موسى لصادق وانه  بريئ مما  نسب اليه  وان قارون وجماعته  اعطوني  مالا  وجواهر للاجل  ذلك  والمال  موجود في بيتي.
         فتجمع  بنو اسرائيل حول موسى  يهنؤونه على براءته عند ذلك رفع موسى يديه الى السماء قائلا :  رب أخسف به وبداره الارض.
 فخسفت الارض  به وبداره الارض بما فيها من اموال وكنوز  ومتاع  ورجال ونعم وانعم  وهلك كل شيء . 
    واصبح  الذين  تمنوا ان يكونوا مثله في  المال الوفير والمتاع  بعد ان زال عنهم عجبهم  وأ نابوا الى انفسهم  واعترفوا بفضل الله تعالى عليهم  اعتبروا بقاءهم على قيد الحياة من  لطف الله تعالى عليهم وان كل كافر او مشرك  مهما  كان غنيا  او فقيرا  فانه  لا  يفلت  من عذاب  الله  تعالى  في الدنيا  وسيذيقه  في الاخرة  اشد العذاب.
                    والله تعالى اعلم  


******************************

----------

